# painting spokes?



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

Is there some reason I shouldn't do this? Obviously, I would take off the tires and tape everything that I don't want paint on (rims, hub, etc.) Call me a huge pouf, but I want orange spokes on my bike, goddammit.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

If you were in the weight weenie forum, they'd try to murder you because you'd add the weight of the paint to your spokes.

Go for it dude.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

It'd look cool thats for sure.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

It will probably scratch and chip easily, but if that doesn't bother you, go for it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Be real careful around the nipples. You don't want those to freeze up. IMO, you really can't get a good clean job unless you pull all the spokes out and paint them.

The spokes will also rub up against each other, and the paint in those areas will chip off.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah, i'd mask the nipples so they could still be adjusted. do the spokes really rub together that much? Any coating I could put on to increase durability? I don't want to have to re-do it a lot because it looks crappy.

I know f-k all about painting in general...i am open to all suggestions.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im trying really hard not to make a stupid comment about what xsl_will said.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

especially given his avatar.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> im trying really hard not to make a stupid comment about what xsl_will said.


Stiff nipples, eh?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hahaha, that made me laugh aggie biker.

but ya, id go for it, and with......un-painted nipples (silver or black im assuming) that would look pretty hot


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

i've done it already... Built my own wheelset and figured would gold look good? just like my old rally cars. well, doesnt gold look good??? XD


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Sex Ed 101 by Dr. Will:



XSL_WiLL said:


> Be real careful around the nipples. You don't want those to freeze up. IMO, you really can't get a good clean job unless you pull...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Sex Ed 101 by Dr. Will:


haha, nice


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

that looks pretty good. kind of hard to tell from that picture though...got any closer ones? How did you paint in terms of prep, number of coats, clearcoat at the end, etc.?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

GorillaTactics said:


> that looks pretty good. kind of hard to tell from that picture though...got any closer ones? How did you paint in terms of prep, number of coats, clearcoat at the end, etc.?


just bought new spokes and a can of $3 gold paint. Spray. Turn. Spray. then i start building the wheel... the gold spokes also make the nipples look gold... Sigh, i prefer my long gold members fiddling with pink nipples though... XD

And no, no closer pics... but they do look good... better then in the pic as the flash just makes it look sliver in some spots...


----------

